# Corn Snake Eggs - Weird Looking!



## saragorton (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi My female corn snake laid 10 eggs 2 days ago and they look very strange. I have them in damp strata and am misting them once a day. They came out white but went yellowish after a short while with white spots - however they have not collapsed. Could they be infertile? 

Any ideas? I can't seem to be able to upload a pic on here.


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

yellow does sound like they are infertile however dont give up on them, I have known some vile and hopeless looking eggs hatch !


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

It's hard to tell without seeing a picture, but yellow isn't a good sign to be honest. Don't throw them away though, you never know, they may still hatch.


----------



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

saragorton said:


> Hi My female corn snake laid 10 eggs 2 days ago and they look very strange. I have them in damp strata and am misting them once a day. They came out white but went yellowish after a short while with white spots - however they have not collapsed. Could they be infertile?
> 
> Any ideas? I can't seem to be able to upload a pic on here.


When you say you're misting them, are you spraying water directly onto the eggs themselves? If so - stop! The developing embryos inside respirate by diffusing oxygen into the egg and carbon dioxide out of the egg through the shell membrane. If this gets wet with droplets of water, the embryos can't get the oxygen they need and will suffocate. In order to keep the humidity up you can very carefully add water to the incubation media itself as needed. You can check to see if the eggs are fertile by using a bright light such as an LED keyring torch and shine it gently into the egg - a live egg should have a circle with a small cluster of pink vessels attached somewhere on the inside membrane where the embry is attached. If the egg glows a uniform buttercup yellow, they are probably infertile.


----------



## Daisyy (Jan 15, 2010)

Sorry, this is oold!


----------

